# what is the differance between these two sentences"



## ariel16b

Dům stojí u jezera.
Dům stojí vedle jezera

when do you use the first sentence and when do you use the 2nd?

mnoho/hodně same question regarding these words what´s the differance?

Thanks =)


----------



## paol

I think both sentences have almost the same meaning. "Vedle" suggests that it's really on the bank of the lake, while "u" suggests the house could be near the lake, not far from the lake. 
Hope it helped you.
Olga


----------



## qetu

"Mnoho" and "hodně" mean exactly the same thing but in spoken conversation you'll probably hear "hodně" much more often.


----------



## Tinu

"U jezera" - "by the lake"; "vedle jezera" - "next to the lake".  "U jezera" sounds perhaps a little more natural in normal spoken Czech. Normally, you would probably say "vedle jezera" only if you specifically wanted to express the location more specifically (e. g. if you wanted to express that the house does not face the lake so that those who enter indeed stand next to the lake, having in on their right or left hand).  

Just to elaborate on qetu absolutely correct remark - "mnoho" is slightly archaic and is nowadays used mainly in written Czech. (But not exclusively, of course, you will hear it now and then. It is also standard as a prefix - "mnohonásobný" = "multiple").


----------

